# NAFA sales start today



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Did any of you guys ship to NAFA? If so the wild fur auction starts today with rats and mink. Good luck!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think they are gonna get to the wild, wild fur till late today. I Don't send any fur out till after cat season is over here in Colorado, which is the end of this month.

awprint:


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I know they are still on ranch fox but I think after that it will be mink or rats or something.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

top lot so far for mink went $3600 for 20 mink. second lot went $1700.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

$3600 for 20 Mink?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dont know if i would want to mess with a 100lb mink

do farm raised mink draw the same kind of $$ as wild trapped ones?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a 50 dollar mink and my rats went between 11-15.50.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Good job Jon


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

From some of th spot reports I'm get'in---folks aren't gonna belive some of the prices some furs are hit'in.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Anxious for the results!!


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes, $3600 for 20 mink!!! i was wrong about the next lot down, it was $1850, then $1800. Here is a link to the page.

https://www.nafa.ca/page.asp?page=auction/U04/U040000300003pages.asp

I did pretty well with my desert bobcats, avg $663 each


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

DG, that is awesome!.. if I was prepared to trap this season maybe we would of caught some bobcats... we didn't have enough money for gas... I need to save up gas money for next season, and do some work on the Jeep, trapping in the desert can really take a toll on your vehicle... how much did you spend this year on gas?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yeah AZ.....they're the giant 100lb mink!LOL......maybe you should forget about the bobcats and concentrate on catching some mink AZ!!!??LOL


 your right SG, desert mink are going for $1000 each...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> I had a 50 dollar mink and my rats went between 11-15.50.


that's some good money... when I first started trapping, mink were $30 and muskrats $8.75 and that was good money back then...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> dont know if i would want to mess with a 100lb mink do farm raised mink draw the same kind of $$ as wild trapped ones?


wild caught mink are more sgb, well they use to be more than ranch mink...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Woops


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> DG, that is awesome!.. if I was prepared to trap this season maybe we would of caught some bobcats... we didn't have enough money for gas... I need to save up gas money for next season, and do some work on the Jeep, trapping in the desert can really take a toll on your vehicle... how much did you spend this year on gas?


The gas costs werent too bad, i spent about $750 in diesel and gas (ran my quad this year). the real expense was replacing the bearings in the rear end of my truck, and both rear cv's on my quad. you are right, the desert is not vehicle friendly! I take my expenses out of the check first, then I put whats left in a savings account for fuel and supplies for the next year. I got lots of supplies set up already so most of whats left will go to fuel. hopefully this year completely pays for next years trapping. then comes "profit" and putting the money in my pocket!


----------

